# Kessil lights an good option?



## Fisher2007 (27 Feb 2018)

So I'm reading lots and exploring various options for my new tank

The latest plan right now is a 140cm x 45cm x 45cm braceless tank (but with lids - I like the clean look this gives but don't want an open top and the evaporation issues).  It is going to be low tech with basic plants (javas, anubias, cryps, etc) probably a soil/dirt substrate capped with sand/gravel and an eheim external thermo filter.  In terms of lighting though I'm not sure what to go for.....

Ideally I want something that looks good, is somehow hanging (ideally from a gooseneck type arrangement), definitely LED but something that gives me the option of exploring slightly better plants if I want to - with all that in mind I've been looking at the kessil A80's?  These seem to tick a few boxes (looks and hanging), I'm thinking 2 to begin with then it gives me the option to add 3rd or 4th if I want/need too.  They are controllable (although I can't work out whether I actually need the controller to operate them or can use a basic segment timer instead?).  Also at £150 each it's not a massive outlay to begin with and I can add more as I go

Any help or comments, or suggestions for alternatives?

Thanks


----------



## alto (27 Feb 2018)

All the Kessil lamps come with manual spectrum & intensity control "knobs" & fittings for gooseneck etc arm or suspension kit (if you're in the UK look for the A80 complete with gooseneck), so you can easily run off a timer

If you want sunrise/sunset etc, you need to purchase the controller (one controller will run several lamps - sorry not sure about maximum - but this involves cables (usually sold separately))

I'd not expect each lamp to light more than a 45cm "cube" - there's obviously light spill beyond this but intensity/PAR drops off quite steeply 

Raising the lights above the tank - as seen in several George Farmer layouts BUT these are the A360's - will "increase" the light footprint but obviously also reduces PAR at substrate level

Depending on your layout & selected plants, I'd begin with minimum three x A80 for your 140 x 45 x 45 cm tank


----------



## alto (27 Feb 2018)

Alternates - 
*sciencefiction* has ordered the AquaMedic Qube Plant version, the marine version has been out for a couple years I believe

InterZoo 2018 isn't far off - expect some new technology


----------



## Fisher2007 (28 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> All the Kessil lamps come with manual spectrum & intensity control "knobs" & fittings for gooseneck etc arm or suspension kit (if you're in the UK look for the A80 complete with gooseneck), so you can easily run off a timer
> 
> If you want sunrise/sunset etc, you need to purchase the controller (one controller will run several lamps - sorry not sure about maximum - but this involves cables (usually sold separately))
> 
> ...



Thanks - I think you might be right re 3, probably just kidding myself 2 will work to begin with.  So at £450 for 3 - is there a better option for lighting a tank of this size?


----------



## Fisher2007 (28 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> Alternates -
> *sciencefiction* has ordered the AquaMedic Qube Plant version, the marine version has been out for a couple years I believe
> 
> InterZoo 2018 isn't far off - expect some new technology



Thanks - haven't seen these before.  Not sure there are as good looking as the kessil ones if I'm honest


----------



## Zeus. (28 Feb 2018)

Got Four Kessil 160 tuna suns myself, think the warranty is poor for what they cost, had to RMA two off them. the Kessil controller has two output channels and these can be daisy chained from light to light so all have the same inten/spec or run as two different channels. The inten/spec is controlled by a analogue 0-10V input which the kessil controller does at a very good price considering the other options. I use a Programmable Logic Controller (PLC) to control the lights so I can have a moonlight passover phase, one light on low settings for 15mins with then the next coming on as the previous one goes off.

As for the Kessil A80 can do this dunno


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Feb 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> don't want an open top and the evaporation issues


Any other reason apart from evaporation? It's easy enough to fit a simple ATU unit which is exactly what I've done and works fine.



Fisher2007 said:


> just kidding myself 2 will work to begin with


I think you're right there! I would say you should look more toward the A160's for a tank 450x450 WxD and say you would want no less than 3 of these.


----------



## Fisher2007 (28 Feb 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Any other reason apart from evaporation? It's easy enough to fit a simple ATU unit which is exactly what I've done and works fine.
> 
> 
> I think you're right there! I would say you should look more toward the A160's for a tank 450x450 WxD and say you would want no less than 3 of these.



Forgive me if I'm being dumb but what's an ATU unit?


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Feb 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> what's an ATU unit


Auto Top Up - ATU
A device that automatically keeps the water level in your tank topped up.

If you look round you can find them that are optical only whereas most are designed for use in a sump so rely on a float switch or a float switch and optical device combined.
If you want some more info then just ask.


----------



## Fisher2007 (28 Feb 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Auto Top Up - ATU
> A device that automatically keeps the water level in your tank topped up.
> 
> If you look round you can find them that are optical only whereas most are designed for use in a sump so rely on a float switch or a float switch and optical device combined.
> If you want some more info then just ask.



Ah, me being stupid!  Yes I used to have the optical one on my old marine system. They’re great but it’s not the top up that bothers me with the open top it’s the condensation in the house and therefore mold


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> it’s the condensation in the house and therefore mold


That would be the other reason then! -Well kind of.
I've not had an issue but my room is quite dry and well vented, there's nothing worse than having mold etc though


----------



## Fisher2007 (2 Mar 2018)

I've just spotted that the Kessil's only come with a 1 year warranty - which doesn't seem much for the money!  Anyone have any experience with their reliability?


----------



## Zeus. (2 Mar 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Got Four Kessil 160 tuna suns myself, think the warranty is poor for what they cost, had to RMA two off them.


----------



## alto (2 Mar 2018)

I've 2 Kessil A160 that are over 3 years old now, no issues with either 
Shop where I bought sells loads for marine, some for freshwater - and switched their (marine) sale tanks over to Kessil 

I don't see many aquarium products with warranty beyond 1 year, even those costing significantly more than Kessil


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> Thanks - haven't seen these before.  Not sure there are as good looking as the kessil ones if I'm honest



I haven't received it yet but already having the Kessil and looking at the pictures, the Aqua medic qube look the same to me, except for shape. One is round, one square. I'll let you know when I get the Aqua medic. The Aqua medic is supposed to come with the gooseneck, unlike the Kessil, so on top of lights, controller, if you're getting one, goosenecks, the 90 degree adapters, delivery, etc...you'll spend a pretty penny...

My kessil 360AW fell in the water week or two ago, so not working at the moment. .It looks good, it worked well, it was very silent but the colour rendition is awful for a light that price. When set on the max, it was bluish/whitish very cold sort of colour and the fish colour didn't look good. When set on low, its colour is yellow, like a cheap sort of light. What I don't like about it, is the lack of red,  which is my preference when it comes to light dominant colours. Also, being a 90W, it still failed to grow any of the floaters I tried, that and lack of nitrogen but the plants withered away, didn't even try groing. I am probably unfair, as the pond is 240G, so I perhaps needed more light but you can tell I am not much of a fan of the Kessil, although for small reasons...I am pretty certain, on the right size of tank, it will do well, as its done for others. For the last year I used mine as a normal aquarium light, not much of a plant grower...


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> with all that in mind I've been looking at the kessil A80's?



These look rather low light wise for the size of the tank...Considering a length of 140cm, you're going to need 5 perhaps to sufficiently cover all area...


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Mar 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> My kessil 360AW



I meant 360WE, ha,ha..


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Mar 2018)

I don't know if they're supposed to be promoting them on the below video but you can see how poor their colour rendition is....



My tank with the Kessil on low-ish yellow.....horrible colour....



And the below is my Kessil ramped up to the max, perhaps a bit better than usual but that's because its an underwater video....


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> Also, being a 90W, it still failed to grow any of the floaters I tried, that and lack of nitrogen but the plants withered away, didn't even try groing. I am probably unfair, as the pond is 240G, so I perhaps needed more light but you can tell I am not much of a fan of the Kessil



I don't recall your water column height but given the pond dimensions


> The container has a diameter of 125cm, 73 cm tall and holds 900l of water.


a single Kessil was never going to grow much underwater, especially once the emerse plants had grown in - though perhaps I'm completely wrong in my assumption that they may be blocking the Kessil light
I suspect that lack of CO2 + (very?) low light + fish activity really challenged your plants

The Qube with it's more focused lens may (should?) deliver more PAR to the depths


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Mar 2018)

alto said:


> assumption that they may be blocking the Kessil light
> I suspect that lack of CO2 + (very?) low light + fish activity really challenged your plant



I am not talking about underwater plants. They grew just fine until the denison barbs grew and ate them all. I only had crypts and anubias.

I am saying the kessil wasn't enough for the floaters, like salvinia...



alto said:


> The Qube with it's more focused lens may (should?) deliver more PAR to the depths



The Qube is for the emersed growth and for the fish.  I am not adding underwater plants in that tank anymore...for now. 



alto said:


> my assumption that they may be blocking the Kessil light



No, the plants never blocked the light. But obviously one 360WE kessil is not enough over 125cm diameter.


----------



## sciencefiction (20 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> Thanks - haven't seen these before.  Not sure there are as good looking as the kessil ones if I'm honest



I received the Aqua Qube 50 mate. It is a way better looking light than the Kessil including the gooseneck. I also like the colour rendition way better too. As far as aesthetics go, the Aqua Qube beats it. It also comes with all the manual controls the Kessil does, plus one can get a controller too.


----------



## Nanglebadger (23 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> I've just spotted that the Kessil's only come with a 1 year warranty - which doesn't seem much for the money!  Anyone have any experience with their reliability?



I had a fan go in my A160 after a year and a half or so - there is always a noise from the fan anyway that is pretty quiet, and certainly cant be heard over the TV for example, but something packed in on mine that made it far more noticeable, even with the TV on. The fan and light still operated perfectly well, it just became noticeably louder. Other than that, I've had no issues with mine, I have it ramped right round to the yellow side of the colour range which suits the look I'm shooting for, the gooseneck is a great job again for the angled effect I wanted, and the controller has never given me the slightest issue whatsoever. 

Hope this helps,

Phil.


----------

